# 2005 GMC 2500 duramax diesel



## craig67 (Jun 9, 2013)

Qne day I started the truck and the engine sounded fine. Truck acted kike the emergency break was on. I checked the emergency bake and all 4 wheels. Nothing found.

I drove the truck back and forth. It moved slow with the engine running fast. When I letup on the accelerater the truck jerked.  Just like your in low gear.

I'm lost


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 9, 2013)

I am too....................


----------

